# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winchell-Van der Steur (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winchell-Van der Steur

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Berckel Smit, Amsterdam

Adres: Hygieaplein 44-Hs, Amsterdam


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winchell-Van der Steur*

----------

